# Appropriate Table to Support 64 Litre Tank



## Linoshi (Oct 28, 2016)

I've just purchased a 64 Litre tank, it is the Love Fish 64 Litre aquarium to be exact. Now, the stand that come with the tank is incredibly cheap looking and extremely low to the floor and is just unsuitable for the space I'd like the tank. However, I do have a solid wood table that I was hoping I could use to support the tank but, I'm unsure how I would be able to tell if it was suitable or not. I would post a picture but apparently I need to post more in order to post links and images. It is a very typical table design with a flat top and four legs.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

64 Liters is 141.09 pounds, or 64 kilograms. If you are heavier than that (add tank weight, plus substrate weight, plus decoration weight to the lbs/kg), sit on the table and wiggle around a little bit (don't try to damage the table, but try to get a feel of sturdiness). If it supports the weight, it will be fine. If you don't think it is sturdy when you are on it, first get off the table, then don't use it for fish tanks


----------

